# The Bunny Kwestyun Game!



## The Gang of Fur (Dec 23, 2007)

Evie here,

Me looksed over mommy's sholder the other day and seed her playing this fun looking game in the hoo-min sekshun. Soo, me thots it wood be fun to startses a game in heres for us bunnies!

Heer's how it workses. Me pickses a bunny and askses them five kwestyuns. Until they ansirs mes kwestyuns, anybunny else can ask them kwestyuns too! When theys ansirs, then they picks somebunny else and asks thems five kwestyuns. 



Now... Me chooses... MissBea!

1) What's yoos favorit treet?

2) Do yoo haveses a crush on a buck?

3) Hoo iz the luckee boy?

4) Have yoo ever peesed in a place yoo shouldn't becuz it wood annoy yoos mommy or daddy?

5) Does yoo likeses it when yoos mommy or daddy tries to put close on yoo?



Now MissBea pickses somebunny else!

Let the fun beegin!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Dec 24, 2007)

MissBea

1. Does yew lyke its whens yer mommy picks yews up?

2. Doesss yew lykes it whens yer mommy takes piktures of yew?

3. Are yews gettin' Cwismes pwesents dis year?

4. If yesss, can I have dem?

5. Whatss yer favowite toy?


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 24, 2007)

I got a question:

Are woo on the noty or nice list??


----------



## MissBea (Dec 24, 2007)

*The Gang of Fur wrote: *


> Evie here,
> 
> 
> Now... Me chooses... MissBea!
> ...


----------



## MissBea (Dec 24, 2007)

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> MissBea
> 
> 1. Does yew lyke its whens yer mommy picks yews up? *I like it when I get in mom's lap and she rubs my ears. Sometimes when she picks me up I get treats too....but sometimes I don't. I don't always like it - but I like mom so I don't fight her too much.*
> 
> ...


----------



## MissBea (Dec 24, 2007)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> I got a question:
> 
> Are woo on the noty or nice list?? *Both - its always best to hedge your bets...*


----------



## MissBea (Dec 24, 2007)

*Since Evie started this - I'm sending it back to her so she has to answer some questions.

Let's see....

How old are you?

What is your favorite memory of your babyhood?

What are your favorite things to do?

Ever been to a vet?

Ever peed on your mom and dad's couch?

Do you watch tv with your people? If so...what do you watch?

Miss Bea
*


----------



## BSAR (Dec 24, 2007)

I choose: XxMontanaxX

Do you like yur cage?

Is you cage big or smal?

Are you spoild?

What is yur favrite four-leggd aminal?


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 24, 2007)

In that case, maybe both Montana and Evie can answer the questions since I think the person answering them gets to choose the next person in line (based on how the humans do it).


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Dec 24, 2007)

Do you like yur cage? Yess I love being in my cage, sometimes I won't even come outs.

Is you cage big or smal? Is pwetty big, it use to be smallls but my mommy's mommy build it bigger. 

Are you spoild? Mommy says I is, but I dun think.

What is yur favrite four-leggd aminal? Da only ones I've met is dem doggies, so I guess dem.

- Macey


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 27, 2007)

Dis is Magic, i do yur quizzzz

1) What's yoos favorit treet?

*My favurit treet is Yogert dropz*

2) Do yoo haveses a crush on a buck?

*No silly, i'm a boy. Butts, i hav a crush on a doe, namd Autum*

3) Hoo iz the luckee boy?

*I say lucke girl, is Autum*

4) Have yoo ever peesed in a place yoo shouldn't becuz it wood annoy yoos mommy or daddy?

*Uhm, i peesed on my mommy befor. hehe! It wuz an assydent, tho.*
5) Does yoo likeses it when yoos mommy or daddy tries to put close on yoo?

*Close? uhm, well my harnis is like a close, but i don't likess it much.*


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 27, 2007)

This is magic, again! hehe!


How old are you? *My age is 2. i was borned on June 6th. *

What is your favorite memory of your babyhood? *Ugh, when my broder purposfuly pooed on my mom (my birfs moder). 
*
What are your favorite things to do?*I like to dig. And i like to jump over stuf in my way.
*
Ever been to a vet? *Ugh, no. But my mommy says i have to go soon. i gots to get a chekup
*
Ever peed on your mom and dad's couch? *O, cours!
*
Do you watch tv with your people? If so...what do you watch? *Ugh, no. I watch the computer, tho. is is very fun to press the buttons. hehe!*


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 27, 2007)

Magic, here agin. I posted my own kwestynair at the bottsom!

1. Does yew lyke its whens yer mommy picks yews up? *Ugh, no. I like to cuddle, but not be pick-ed up.
*
2. Doesss yew lykes it whens yer mommy takes piktures of yew? *O, course! I love to show off my perdy side!
*
3. Are yews gettin' Cwismes pwesents dis year?* Yup i gettsin presents.*

*
*4. If yesss, can I have dem? *uhm no. I hasent gots them yet.*

5. Whatss yer favowite toy? *Ugh, i don't play with toys. I like humins boots, though. And stuff-ed snowpeople*

*MY KWESTYNAIR:*

*1. Do you have a stuff-ed animal in ur cage? *

*2. Do you have a favrit memry? If yes, wut?*

*3. Do you like the oder four-footed creethures in ur house?*

*4. Do you have a secret hidin spot in ur house? where? *

*5. Do you like stuff-ed snowpeople?*

*

*


----------



## EileenH (Dec 27, 2007)

ok nobunny anserrd yet so i will. i am gulliver! and here are my ansers to the kwestyuns:

*1. Do you have a stuff-ed animal in ur cage? i don yet but i see sumthing under the tree that i thinks is gonna be mine! it is fuzzy and i WANT it!*

*2. Do you have a favrit memry? If yes, wut? when i got picked up by some nice lady after i hurted my foot. i got brought to this place, where some nice lady opened the box and pickked me up to kiss me. i din't use to like bein kist but my foot hurted bad, and she seemed nice. i love her now. sometimes i pee on her to show her, she not used to that yet and gets upset. she will learn.*

*3. Do you like the oder four-footed creethures in ur house? yesss. they are lots of fun to chase! Out of my cage, you creethures!*

*4. Do you have a secret hidin spot in ur house? where? (ok... be quiet here as is secret! (b e h i n d t h e f i s h t a n k - shhhhhhh.)*

*5. Do you like stuff-ed snowpeople? What is a stuff-ed snowpeople?

****
OK, I pick....Bo!

#1: whut kind ofplacedo you live in? is it a cage, or a pen, or a room.

#2: if you coud be any other four-footed creethure, whut wud it be?

#3: do you like to go outside? (i don't, it makesme afraid!)

#4:i keep it secret: whoyou think would win a fight, Bunfather or LordThumper?

#5: what was your best thing for christmas.

okgo! 


*
*


----------



## The Gang of Fur (Dec 27, 2007)

*MissBea wrote: *


> *Since Evie started this - I'm sending it back to her so she has to answer some questions.
> 
> Let's see....
> 
> ...


----------



## The Gang of Fur (Dec 27, 2007)

*BSAR wrote: *


> I choose: XxMontanaxX
> 
> Do you like yur cage? *Yes, I like it
> 
> ...


----------



## The Gang of Fur (Dec 27, 2007)

And now, me will choose somebunny else to anser some kwestyuns...

Me chooses... *Tony! *

Tony:

Does yoo likses carrots?

What color are yoo?

Does yoo likeses to groom yoos slave(s)?

Is yoo's howse more than won story tall?

Does yoo likeses to stash treets in hiding places for later? (Me likses behind the toilet. don't tell mommy)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 27, 2007)

*The Gang of Fur wrote: *


> Tony:
> 
> Does yoo likses carrots?* Whatsa Carrot?
> *
> ...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 27, 2007)

Tony gonna picks.......... Luna!

Luna Bunny:

1. Does you like your home now?

2. Does you still play under da chairs?

3. What you favorite toys?

4. Does you try to chew the woods in da house? (mama not know I chews the woods down by da floor!! hehehe)

5.Does you have one of dose tings that says "WOOF WOOF" all da time?

6. If you do, has you bited its butt yet? It funny!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 28, 2007)

Hiya Tony! Foster momma showed me your pics. Mm mm good!
*
Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Tony gonna picks.......... Luna!
> 
> Luna Bunny:
> 
> ...


----------



## naturestee (Dec 28, 2007)

I pick... Maisie! (Maherwoman)

Do you like other rabbits? Or do you wanna smack them down?

What's your favrite veggy?

What'd you get fo Chrismas?

Whats yo favrite thing to do that Mommy doesn't like?

If you could do one thing, wut wud it be?


----------



## Rosiez Zoo (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi's other bunnies!! Princess Maisie here...Mama told me that there were questions others had to ask me...so I thought I would come on here and say he-dough and answers them! 
*
naturestee wrote: *


> I pick... Maisie! (Maherwoman)
> 
> Do you like other rabbits? Or do you wanna smack them down?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosiez Zoo (Dec 28, 2007)

Ooh!! Mama said I can pick a BUNNY to ask questions of!! Hmm....

I's gonna pick....okiron's Princess...since she shares half my name, and is OBVIOUSLY worthy of my questions! 


What's your favorite treat?

What do you think of these huge new bunnies your Mama added to the house?

Do you like playing with the kitties?

What's your favorite veggie?

Do you have any friends? If so, what are they like?

What's your favorite toy?

What'd you get for Christmas?


~Princess Maisie


----------



## okiron (Dec 29, 2007)

What's your favorite treat? I love craisins! If that mother of mine wont give me enough craisins to satisfy me, I just take matters into my own paws and get my own! She knows she can't hide them from me because I'll just chew up everything in my way.

What do you think of these huge new bunnies your Mama added to the house? They're no threat to me yet. Size doesn't matter with this attitude! I should've been Queen not Princess. That Lilith girl better not be like Lumi and try to take my place though.

Do you like playing with the kitties? No but I will tolerate them. They are no threat to my reign and they leave me alone so for now I shall do the same. 
 
What's your favorite veggie? The mother of mine has only tried carrots with me so for now..carrots it is!

Do you have any friends? If so, what are they like? A Princess does not need friends! They'll only disappoint you. My mother is the closest thing to a friend I have and still..I keep her at arm's distance.

What's your favorite toy? I must say cardboard! My mother brings home thick pieces of cardboard from this place called work. It's so fun to chew up!

What'd you get for Christmas? Nothing yet. Mother promised me a new cage once we move to a place called Sacramento. Father is making it for me.
 

-Princess

Now I pick The Bunfather! He's so dreamy and worthy of my royalness.

Do you like cuddling with big girls or small girls more?

Did your mother end up putting that Santa costume on you?

Why do you sleep so much?

Do you have any goals in life?

What is _your_ favorite treat?


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Dec 29, 2007)

*okiron wrote: *


> -Princess
> 
> Now I pick The Bunfather! He's so dreamy and worthy of my royalness.
> 
> ...


*That is a tough question. I LOVE LOVE LOVE bananas. But I also love cilantro. Mom gets me yogurt drops sometimes and I love those. Oh - and raisins and craisins and this yummy cereal mixture mom makes for us.

I guess my favorite treat is whatever I can weasel out of mom at the moment!

~~~~~

Now for my pick....I pick....KALI of Kali's Rules...I will PM her and let her know she has been picked.

Here are some questions:


Do your humans obey your rules?

Do they read your rules?

How long have you had a rule book?

What do you like the most about your home?

Did you get anything special for Christmas? 

What is the most embarassing thing your human has ever done to you?

What is your favorite dream that you've ever had?


The BunFather
*


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jan 1, 2008)

*The BUNFATHER wrote: **

~~~~~

Now for my pick....I pick....KALI of Kali's Rules...I will PM her and let her know she has been picked.

Here are some questions:


Do your humans obey your rules?*

The humans are sooooooo...... unsmarts! They almost never follow ANY of my rlues!! It makws me mad!!!(Being queen of th world, makes it even more anoying!!)

*Do they read your rules?*

Yes, I'm happy to say! But they think that _they_ rule the house crazy humans!

*How long have you had a rule book?*

ummm..... since August 1st 2007

*What do you like the most about your home?*

That I own it! It's* MINE!!!
*
*Did you get anything special for Christmas? *

A BIG BIG bowl of treat's and lots of attention! Being Queen of course they were suppose to give* ME* all the treats, but noooo I had to *SHARE!!

*What is the most embarassing thing your human has ever done to you?

Nothing the Queen is perfect, I have NO flaws!! There for i have nothing to be embarrsede about! (and anyway, it's not like nail clipping is strange for royalty, Right? I mean it's like pampering, isn't it??)

*What is your favorite dream that you've ever had?*

I had a dream that I got all the carrots in the world, and became the most famouse rabbit queen in the world!


[line]

I shall ask Bracken next, I'll Pm her to let her know.

Here are the questions,

*What did you do for new years?*

*Do you have a dream buck?*

*What's it like being a mommy?*

*What do you think of your human?*

*If you could change your name, what would you change it to?*

*Have you ever eatten a strawberry?*

*Did you like it?*



*-Kali Queen of the world!!*





_*
*_


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jan 1, 2008)

*What did you do for new years? We were moved inside the house, because of the loud noises, and got fed some really nice green stuff*

*Do you have a dream buck?I have my Warren, I dont need anyone else*

*What's it like being a mommy?Hard work! I was very upset when 2 of my babies left but glad that Willow is still here*

*What do you think of your human? I love her lotsI get lots of new toys from her all the time, the other humans are ok I guess*

*If you could change your name, what would you change it to? Princess, because im sooooo beautiful*

*Have you ever eatten a strawberry? yes*

*Did you like it?it was yummy, I should have them more often , although all the humans were laughing at me last time saying it looked like i had lipstick on.. whatever that is*


*Princess Bracken =]*

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

My questions are for BAM BAM (MsBinky)

1. How old are you?

2. Whats your fave thing in the whole world?

3. Did you get anything for Christmas?

4. Have you ever eatn anything you shouldn't?

5. What was it?


----------



## MsBinky (Jan 1, 2008)

1. How old are you?

I am about 2 years old but no one knows my birthday as I was abandonned at the SPCA.

2. Whats your fave thing in the whole world?

My fav. thing is not a thing really. My fav. friend, playmate, etc. was Wiggles. I haven't been the same since she has gone. I am angry with everyone and now I am aggressive towards the others even though I am technically the gentlest soul here. I refuse to play, I'll take my treat and go. 

3. Did you get anything for Christmas?

No. Mommy said it hurt too much to celebrate Christmas this year. i understand. We still get spoiled everyday. I wasn't in the mood to celebrate it myself.

4. Have you ever eatn anything you shouldn't?

I am a good bunny though I do like to run off with mommy's groceries and munch under the couch.

5. What was it?

Well I ran off with the bag of grapes, and then I came back for the strawberries!


I choose YukonDaisy's Ookpik


----------



## Ookpik (Jan 1, 2008)

*Ok, I'm here. But I have no questions to answer! :X*


----------



## MsBinky (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh lmao my post didn't post :?

What's you most favorite snack?
How did your mum come up with your name?
What is the naughtiest thing you have done and did your mum punish you?
Are you crushing on a bunny right now? If so, which one?
Do you actually obey your mum?
What's the silliest thing you like to do?


----------



## Ookpik (Jan 1, 2008)

*Thank you, Bam Bam*. 

What's you most favorite snack?
*Hmm, I'd have to say craisins. But I like almost everything I'm given.*

How did your mum come up with your name?
*Her and her bf were watfching a documentary on Canada and when the part about ookpik figurines came up, they decided it would be a good name for a bunny. That was before they even brought me home.
*
What is the naughtiest thing you have done and did your mum punish you?
*I like to chew the walls and door trim. No, I've never been punished for it, she's never caught me in the act, muahahaha! She just tries to put up barriers to block me.*

Are you crushing on a bunny right now? If so, which one?
*No, other rabbits are useless. Take Newt for example...
*
Do you actually obey your mum?
*Nope, well sometimes I'll stand up or jump on her lap for a craisin.*

What's the silliest thing you like to do?
*Push my nose through my cage trying to get treats.*

*Ok, I choose my fellow Northern bunny, Wash.*

*1. Do you get along with your cat?
2. What is your favourite veggie?
3.Do you prefer does with up ears or lop ears?
4. What is your standing in the Dutch Army?
5. What's your favourite toy?*


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, it's been a while since I was in here... Mom doesn't let me on the computer very often. Thank you Ookpik! If I ever find my way into the yukon you'll be the first on my list 

*1. Do you get along with your cat?*

Not so much, Mom doesn't let us meet for real and he keeps trying to lick me to get a taste of me. And the other day he ate some of my pumpkin through the bars! The nerve of some animals, I mean REALLY!

*2. What is your favourite veggie?*

That is a hard question, I've recently found cilantro and have noticed that Mom was holding onto all the good stuff for herself. The ones I don't joke around with are: Cilantro, Basil, and Mint

*3.Do you prefer does with up ears or lop ears?*

I haven't seen any does since my new Mom took me away from the bunny filled backyard of the rescue, but I have seen this picture of a bunny Mom wants that is at an animal shelter or pound or something that has uppity ears and she is some hot stuff.

*4. What is your standing in the Dutch Army?*

I could tell you but then I'd have to kill you and I don't think I'd get any banana chips for a LONG time, not worth it.

*5. What's your favourite toy?*


I'm very fond of toilet paper rolls and random boxes, especially empty tissue boxes - the square kind, not the rectangle ones. But my very favorite toy is Mom's pet boy or whatever it is. He's fun to chew on and he gives me treats afterwards.



My choice for the next bunny is...Mr. Tumnus!

1) Do you think Lucy knows about Ms. Daisy?

2) What is your favorite trick to play on your humans?

3) Do you ever get tired of your mom dressing you up?

4) What's the biggest trouble making thing you've ever gotten caught for?

5) What is your favorite treat?


----------



## Mr. Tumnus (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, Im very busy giving my mom disapproving looks right now and flicking her off every chance I get, but I can take a moment to answer your questions. Mom left me and Lucy at her parents house while SHE got to go on VACATION. How dare she! And to make matters worse we were put in the same bedroom with Basil and Max. Needless to say, Iwas not impressed.

Anyway, here goes:

*1) Do you think Lucy knows about Ms. Daisy?*

Yeah, Lucy knows Daisy Mae is "the one who got away". Shes so jealous because, I dont know if you all know this, but Daisy Mae is famous! Mom got a book for Christmas called "Disapproving Rabbits" and there was a photo of my long lost love right there in the book! I used to have Daisy Mae's picture on my condo wall, but Lucy made me take it down 

*2) What is your favorite trick to play on your humans?*

I have to pick just one? Hmm well generally Im justa whole lotsmarter than my mom and dad so I dont have to try very hard. I like to watch what theyre doing and make sure I am no where near my cage when its bedtime! Once Im out theyre out of luck! I cant even be tricked by treats to go into my cage Im so smart!

*3) Do you ever get tired of your mom dressing you up?*

Oh no no no. I very much love having my picture taken. Every time I see the camera I pose for her. I do hate when she poses me with other boy bunnies, like that Winston and the other lionhead who mom said looked like me- as if!

*4) What's the biggest trouble making thing you've ever gotten caught for?*

I dont get caught. Im too smart for that. 

*5) What is your favorite treat?*

Definitely craisins! I also love papaya tablets and fresh banana slices!

My choice for the next bunny is my love, Daisy Mae!

1. What is it like to be famous now? 

2. What do you think of Mr. Winston? Is he more handsome than I am?

3. What is your favorite place to relax?

4. How do you get your hair to look so nice?

5. Whats your favorite treat?


----------



## The King and The Dutchess (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Mr Tumnus for thinking of me. :heartbeat:



*1. What is it like to be famous now?* 

I don't want to BRAG but it's a lot of fun, every bunny wants my pawgraph now. I really should start charging all the bunnies for it, then I could give Mommie & Daddy all the money and they could buy a bigger house so I can have a bigger room. My Daddy is a Limo Driver so he now takes me everywhere in the Hummer he drives (In your Dreams Daisy Mae). I also heard Mommie & Daddy talking about me getting an Agent, that way I can be in Movies too.

*2. What do you think of Mr. Winston? Is he more handsome than I am?*

Mr Winston is quite handsome, I watch him and his Tubby girlfriend Vega through the baby gate. Daddy calls him Daffy because he looks like he's aDuck when he hops. Mr Tumnus their is no Bunny out their as HANDSOME as you. I can't believe your Mommie came to visit my Mommie and didn't bring you along. You know you could have stayed and lived with me. Your Mommie could have introduced Lucy to Max 2.0 and they could have lived happily ever after.

*3. What is your favorite place to relax?*

My favorite place to relax is under my cage on the Blankie my Mommie made just for me. It has Daises on it, and it is so soft (just like me)

*4. How do you get your hair to look so nice?*

Thanks for saying my hair looks nice. Mommie sometimes brushes it but usually I fix it myself with my two front paws. I think Mommie is going CRAZY though I keep hearing her and Daddy talking about putting braids (sp)in my hair. I don't know why she would want tom change my look, doesn't she realize I'm famous now.

*5. Whats your favorite treat?*

My favorite treat(s) are Flower Garden Salad and Craisins.(and anything else Mommie sneaks to me)

Ipick Snuggy now to answer my questions.

1. Do you have accidents in places you shouldn't? (your Mommie posts movies of you and says "Don't Pee)

2. Do you love your new Brothers and sisters? Why aren't you their friend? (ok 2 questions here).

3. What and where do you stay when your Mommie & Daddy go away?

4. What's your favorite thing in the whole world to do?

5. Have you ever been on a diet (I haven't) and if so did you loose lots of weight and what did you eat?


----------



## Snuggy (Jan 4, 2008)

*1. Do you have accidents in places you shouldn't? (your Mommie posts movies of you and says "Don't Pee)*

Is it still called an accident if you do it on purpose? My slave is always telling me not to do stuff. Do you think I listen? HA! 

*2. Do you love your new Brothers and sisters? Why aren't you their friend? (ok 2 questions here).*

Let's be honest here. I don't love anyone but myself. The dog is a big goofy idiot. The cats are always staring at me, and Shadow and Penny, well, they just disgust me. What nerds! I should be the only one getting attention. Why can't the slave get that through her thick head?

*3. What and where do you stay when your Mommie & Daddy go away? *

The humans have only been away once (all at the same time). The slave's sister came in and fed me and cleaned for me. She never once let me out though. The nerve! The slave got the butt for a week when she got back. 

*4. What's your favorite thing in the whole world to do?*

Making the slave work for me, bringing me my salads and Craisins.

*5. Have you ever been on a diet (I haven't) and if so did you loose lots of weight and what did you eat?*

The slave once starved mefor almost a year! She didn't give me any fruit or treats or oats. I wasted away to a mere seven pounds! Can you believe that? That's abuse and she should be reported! I was skin and bones. Whoever said Mini Lops are supposed to weigh six pounds is C-R-A-Z-Y.


----------



## Snuggy (Jan 4, 2008)

I am picking Misty because I hear she's a real diva princess too. 

1. What's the naughtiest thing you ever did?

2. What do you _really_ think of Charlie and Oliver (I won't tell)

3. Do you chew up the slaves' stuff? What's your favorite?

4. What's the most annoying thing the slaves do?

5. What's the best thing you ever had to eat? Do your slaves get it regularly for you?


----------



## Princess Misty (Jan 4, 2008)

*Snuggy wrote: *


> I am picking Misty because I hear she's a real diva princess too.
> 
> 1. What's the naughtiest thing you ever did?
> 
> ...



Oh Snuggy, us pwincesses really must stick together! I can't believe your human starved you for so long... I would bite my human on the ankles if she ever twied such a thing!

Ok, I will answer the qwestions, but I really must get back to Charlie who should be grooming me...



1.I've never done anything naughty, even though my mom and dad say it is - it's just that eveyone has to understand I am a pwincess and I should be treated as such. 

When mom brought home Charlie, I used to attack her all the time to make sure she remembered who the boss was around here. She brought another rabbit into MY house without my permission... she had to be punished so she kept in her place. I bit her as much as I could and chased her around the house. I thought she learned her lesson, but then Oliver showed up... what's a princess to do!? It's so hard to find good help.

2. Ok, this is just between us, but they're kinda cool - they do whatever I tell them to do, and if they don't, I bite them in the butt and then they smarten up. I like having them around because there is always someone to groom me - although Oliver hasn't learned who the boss is yet, I am still working on him.

3. My favorite thing to chew right now is the legs of my mom's wodden chair. My all time fovorite though is the baseboards. Baseboards are good - just the perfect texture for my teeth to go through. Yumm. Oh, I even have a picture of the chair to show you:












4. The most annoying thing they do is totally when they clip my toe nails. It takes me so long to get them to grow out and get them just the way I like them, then one day they will chase me, grab me and cut them all off!!! SO annoying!

5. The bestest thing EVER to eat is Banananas. My slaves just gave me my first taste a couple weeks ago and I really can't get enough of it. I only got it 3 times so far, but I am trying to find a way to get to the table where they keep it so I can steal them when they are not looking.





So now I pick... Bruno to answer qwestions!

1. Bruno.. how do you like having a new girl in the house? Aren't girls the best!?

2. Have you ever been outside? Do you like it?

3. What's your favorite hiding place?

4. Do your humans call you any funny names?

5. What's the most fun thing you every did?


----------



## Popstar (Jan 4, 2008)

Buno here.. I usin my gurlfriends name..

1. Bruno.. how do you like having a new girl in the house? Aren't girls the best!? Poppy te wittle one is alright.. I haven't met the new girl yet but since the gray fluffy one.. Pebbles? I think? moved in beside us she's been a pain... so I like to growl at her through the bars. She tries to go behind the curtain too! Which is annoying.. 

2. Have you ever been outside? Do you like it? Noope! I moved into my house after coming from the breeders.. and have only ever came out for vet visits

3. What's your favorite hiding place? Behind the stereo cabinet in the t.v. room.. it's just big enough for me to stretch out without mommy getting to me

4. Do your humans call you any funny names? Yes... lots! Boo.. Bru boy.. Brusky.. Teddy Bear... and Dozer

5. What's the most fun thing you every did? Probably escaping and going into Poppy's cage while mom was out! We were both alright.. but mommy wasn't happy!

I chooose.... Sakura!

Do you like bigger bucks (Don't tell Poppy I asked you that.. she'll get jealous!)?

What do you like aboutliving in New Zealand?

What's your favourite food?

If youcould do anything in the world.. what would you do?

:biggrin2:


----------



## Sakura (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh hi Bru! :inlove:, how've you been sweetcheeks? I normally don't lower myself do doing these sorts of things. After all, I am a diva. But anything for you :bow.


Do you like bigger bucks? Oh yes *blush*, I sure do! Being as small as I am, most bucks are bigger than me anyway. I'm sure I could handle you big Bru!

 What do you like aboutliving in New Zealand? I love the weather. It always seems warm and mild. I am an adventurous girl and I like to go outside every day. It must be just right for me though and it normally is here.

 What's your favourite food? My favourite food is pellets. Some may say banana, some may say apple, some even like hay the best. But I like my pellets. I haven't tried caviar yet.

If youcould do anything in the world.. what would you do? I'd get on a plane with my mama and that dunce Bailey and come and visit you!

Ok! I'd like to ask *Nemo* to answer these questions :idea.

How many toes do you have all up?

Do you know how to dance?

What is your favourite form of exercise?

How many carrots do you have saved up in the vegie bank?

Do you groom your butt last or first?


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 10, 2008)

OH! i so soooo sowwy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i did nots even know somebunny had choosed me!

okay i answer theeee questions....



How many toes do you have all up? i dunno what yous means alls up! i gots lotsa toes though, i like to clean in buhtween them and it grosses the tracy out! i realllly hates when she cuts my toes nails though because the click noise scares the poo outta me! LITERALLY!

Do you know how to dance? hullo, my mommy teaches dances lessons! i am a dancing geeeeenius! but i likes gymnastics the mosts cause i can do the flips when i binky!

What is your favourite form of exercise? i dun really like runnin arounds much though. the tracy thinks thats real weird. i think my favorite exercises is when i run and dodge the tracy and her mommy and rush to eat outta the big bunny joey's food bowl! the tracy keeps telling me he not a bunny and he a doggie, but i know...he a big ol bunny!

How many carrots do you have saved up in the vegie bank? I LIKE MINI CARROTS SAKURA!!! the tracy cuts them up into small slivers for me and i eats them up. but she only does that like once a week sumtimes even less!

Do you groom your butt last or first? i dont really grooms my own tushy actuallys. the tracy combs it out once a week! but i always groom my back the mostest because i gets itchy! the tracy says i'm silly and so then i lick my toes and she gets grossed out and LEAVES!! HEEHEE. 

she always says..."is it a coincidence that nemo spelled backwards is OMEN? i think not!"

she so mean sumtimes's! 

IIII piccckkk.... *FLAME!

*does you like to be picked up and held on your backs?!
when do you usually wake up and bother your diana!?
what is your favorite flavor of yogurt drop?!
if you could be any famous bunny what would yous be!?
has you evers chewed on a willow ball before!? its the bestest!

kay, i wuv yoo all!!

nimmo!


----------



## Xila (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello, Flame! ^^ My name is BunBun.

Questions for you...

1. How many toys do you have? I love toys... =3

2. Have you ever purposly made noise (throwing toys, jumping around, etc.) to get yer owner's attention?

3. If your owner was leaning or sitting by your cage with a part of them (sweatshirt, bracelet, pants, hair etc.) on it or near it, would you yank them for attention? I would... but that's just me.

4. Have you ever been given an ice cube in the summer?

5. Do you live with other animals of another species? What are they and how many (if any)?
I've got two dogs and Lotsa cats...


----------



## Violet (Jan 11, 2008)

Ooo, ooo. i have a kwestyun!

does you like bananas?

whats you favorite tweat?


----------



## Butterfinger (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow, lots of questions! :shock:

But I'll try to answer um~ 

does you like to be picked up and held on your backs?!

NO! :X Momma did that to me today to clip my nail and I was SO mad. Jeez, my nails were just fine....even though they cut up her hand with their pointiness....She calls them claws, I call um self-defense 

when do you usually wake up and bother your diana!?

Well, firstI wake up when she's going to bed and turning off the lights. I run arouuuund and rattle the baaaars and make lotsa noise to show her how much I wanna come out, but it never seems to work  Then I make more noise at about ten in the morning. She lets me out then :biggrin2:

what is your favorite flavor of yogurt drop?!

What's a yogurt drop? :? Momma said she doesn't wanna gimme any treats until I'm older... 

if you could be any famous bunny what would yous be!?

Me! :biggrin2:I'm obviously famous enough just by myself. Just you wait till I get older! I'll show everybody!

has you evers chewed on a willow ball before!? its the bestest!

I haven't! :shock: I'll bug momma for some right away, though, if she's been keeping some good stuff from me.... (I do have a ball that's made of a bunch of ropes, though... )

1. How many toys do you have? I love toys... =3

I have two toys right now, but I like playing with the stuff in momma's room better 

2. Have you ever purposly made noise (throwing toys, jumping around, etc.) to get yer owner's attention?

All the time! I chew on the bars and rattle um! :biggrin2:

3. If your owner was leaning or sitting by your cage with a part of them (sweatshirt, bracelet, pants, hair etc.) on it or near it, would you yank them for attention? I would... but that's just me.

No, but I would chew on it...I like chewing on EVERYTHING! 

4. Have you ever been given an ice cube in the summer?

What's summer? :? Momma said I was born in October...but when I was born, it was about the same weather as right now....what do ice cubes do? 

5. Do you live with other animals of another species? What are they and how many (if any)?

Momma has a hamster named Mochi, and some swimmy shiney things ....physh?She also said that she had something called a ..cittee....kitty....something...but I haven't met that yet, because she says it's somewhere else right now.

does you like bananas?

What's a banana? :?

whats you favorite tweat?

Momma gives me hay...and...pellets... but I really like the pellets a lot!  She says she'll give me more yummy things once I get older....I can't wait! 

~Flame :devil


----------



## Butterfinger (Jan 12, 2008)

Momma said I coud pick a bunny and ask questions! :biggrin2:

I pick....Pet Bunny's Pebbles! 

1. What's your favourite color?  

2. When you come out of the cage to run around, do you do a lot of binkies? I do! 

3. If you could say somethin' in human language to Pet Bunny, what would it be? 

4. If you could be aaaaany size at all, what size would you be? (I'd be as big as a bear! Rawr rawr!) 

5. What do you think about when you have to stay in your cage and can't come play? 

~Flame


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 14, 2008)

*Butterfinger wrote: *


> I pick....Pet Bunny's Pebbles!



Thank_you Flame! :bunnydance:


*1. What's your favourite color? * 







I would say brown, because that's the color of my eyes.




*2. When you come out of the cage to run around, do you do a lot of binkies? I do!* 


I use to.NowI save them when I go outside in the big yard.

But I have lots ofroom to run and Iam learning how to jump up on things now.





















*3. If you could say somethin' in human language to Pet Bunny, what would it be?* 







I would say my prayers, and hope that all the bunnies are happy and safe.



*4. If you could be aaaaany size at all, what size would you be? (I'd be as big as a bear! Rawr rawr!) *

*



*






I like my size, because everybody thinks I so cute with my small ears.
Besides, everthing is that much bigger, and the run seems that much larger. :biggrin2:


*5. What do you think about when you have to stay in your cage and can't come play?* 






Usually I don't think about much at all. I just sleep in my cage after the long run I had.






If I did have something to think about, it would be, "Wonder how us bunnies could rule the world." :hbunnysmell:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 14, 2008)

Here are my questions, for JimD's Chippy!

1. Howare youdoing now?

2. Do you still drink out of your bowl?

3. Did you ever try Nutri-Cal?

4. What do you do, when your cage is getting clean?

5. Do you like being returned to your cage after your run?


----------

